# Free Portuguese Lessons at School.



## escapos (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello all,
Just a quick heads up on some free Portuguese lessons being held in Ferreira do Zêzere.

Escola E.B. 2,3/S Pedro Ferreiro
Praceta Dr. Guilherme Félix Faria Soeiro
2240 – 346 Ferreira do Zêzere
Tel: 249 361 198
Fax: 249 361 720

Times are Tuesday, 2.30 to 5.30pm with a half way break,
Wednesday 9.30am to 12.30pm with half way break also.

It is the second week this week of beginners class and is very good, the teacher is called Desio and is a very good approachable teacher.
There about 19-20 in the group at the moment mixed ages and experience with the language, the school also pays travel expenses so there is no excuse of you live too far away! The lessons are free!!! and very professional and there is a nice friendly atmosphere there, so don't be afraid to come along. We need more people to make up the numbers in the class otherwise if it doesn't reach the quota it will be cancelled which is very sad. So do not hesitate at all just come along and try it for just one day next Tuesday. and if you don't like it you don't have to come again, if you do then great you get taught the language for free! 
If you want any more info, PM me or contact the school direct ok, come on and join in!:clap2::clap2::clap2:
all the best.


----------

